# hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

hi, i need info, im doing a project on a 1.8 8v corrado blowtrough turbo system, yes its a carburated corrado, i need to know how much psi will this engine handle with stock internals, also i have ported and polished my head, got msd 6al with a blaster 2 coil, holley fuel pump, and a td04 mistubishi mini turbo, also i have a nx incognito nitrous system. i need to know how much psi will handle and how much hps will i have, and wich other modifications i can do to my rrado


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (jcmtza)*

Why on earth did you go carburetion if you planned on going turbo? You are gonna have a tough time finding info on this set-up! There is next to no body doing this here, so you may want to look at some domestic car forums, it is a bit more common there (Chevy,Ford,Dodge,Etc...). Good luck!


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (patatron)*

lol i didnt do it, my uncle gave me the car, he crash the ecu, so he's a vw carburator expert, and he gave me the car, so im doing my project, maybe after, ill find a 1.8t 20v


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (jcmtza)*

I would stay away from the 1.8T's, they suck in my opinion (Reliability wise). I would look at ditching the carb, and going fuel injection, it is gonna save you time, money, and much frustration on this project.


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (patatron)*

but ecu's are expensive dont they? and i need a lot of wiring, and the car hasnt any sensors by now, well im going to check it out in other forum


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (jcmtza)*

It will probably cost under $600 to get it on a good fuel injection. And you have no idea of the can of worms you would be getting into trying to run boosted carbs on that set-up.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (patatron)*

The best small displacement turbo/carb info I've found was at shoptalkforums. Most of those are draw through, though with a 4bbl.


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (jcmtza)*

a blow thru system needs special seals in the carb. if you can use a draw thru system' it is very easy to install. i have a 2275cc draw thru with T3 turbo and holley double pumper that runs 6.80 in 1/8 mi. and it is home made. if i can help you, give me a call 770-227-7860 Lamar


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (lamarchambers)*

OK, YOU DID IT IN A VW, I NEED TO DO THAT IN A CORRADO. HOW I WILL SUPOSE TO DO IT???


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (jcmtza)*

if you are you going to use the super charger, then you will need to mount a turbo carb adapter to the super charger, where the air cleaner pipe is. their may be a little fab. needed here. the adapter is about $125.00. i got my carb from a guy in FL. rebuilt for $220.00 i could explain this better over the phone. 770-227-7860 Lamar


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (lamarchambers)*

no im not going on g60, im going on a turbo carburated, i got my carb sealed, but i have to add a bov right?, i hope this can handle, i will talk you as soon i can thanks


----------



## FlyGTI84 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (jcmtza)*

I have done this, not on VW though. It was an L20B with an FIA head. I didn't use any special seals on the carbs, but you do have to use special emulsion tubes (if using webers), and jetting can be a pain in the ass. Most guys running boost on carbs are drag racing, so they don't have to deal much with the variety of atmospheric conditions like you do with a daily driver. If you don't have any experience with carbs or engine tuning in general, then I would let a computer do the work and go with SEM.
HTH


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: hi i need some help with a carburated turbo corrado (jcmtza)*

you should change to EFI NOW!! you will not be happy after all the time and hassle only to have a car that requires constant attention and drives badly for street use!!!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Not to be rude to the guy who made this post, but I think you should take a grammar course before starting your very own thread


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.CBperformance.com
if you carb has had the throttle shafts sealed your ahead of the game..if the carb has tight shafts and is all around good condition..you can pump about 10 PSI into them before you have problems..as stated above..www.shoptalkforums.com has LOTS of people in the forced induction forum that run blow through carbs..seebreezebuggy is running blow through 12PSI on "unsealed" IDFs with great results..
you should look into turbo emulsion tubes..modulator rings..rubber gasket kits..and spend some time working on your float vent..CB sells all the items needed to get the job done..petrol king FPRs worked great for me..
its not that complicated..but it takes work..look up a book called turbomania..its aimed at aircooleds..and has allot of CB influence.. but it shows you how to get the job done. 
Also look on http://www.thesamba.com in the high performance classifieds.. they sell allot of turbo related stuff..allot of carbs..and all the others bits and peices..
then you have your ignition....
blow through is never a "cheap" build..but as im sure you know..makes for a way better street car VS draw through IMO..


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

thank you very much man, you help me a lot!!!
ill check everything you said


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

just wanted to add that you dont NEED a BOV..but they are sound cool and if your takin the time to build a blow through you might as well.. keeps your turbo spooled between shifts and basicly any time you lift off the throttle..i used a turbo XS RFL on my old bug..sounded awesome at 15PSI. turns allot of heads if thats what your looking for..
your car will run almost like a draw through without a BOV.. well..not really..but almost.. every time you lift the throttle your turbo will be trying to cram tons of air into your carb but the butterflys are gonna be closed and its just gonna back up in the system and slow down your turbo.. next time you get on the gas your gonna have more lag than you would with a BOV installed.


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

ZORRY FORR MY GRAMMAR, HEY WHY U DONT KREATE A GRAMMAR FORUM INSTEAD A VW? DAD WOULD BE GUD.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (jcmtza)*

this guy should not be working on cars


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (ratdub)*

thanks for all comments, even this type, that dont help anything. thanks a lot for the people whos trying to help.


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_this guy should not be working on cars









Why? because of his typing? I'm assuming English isn't his native language. Definetly follow the aircooled forums. Lots of aircooled and sandrail motors run blow thru setups. 
For all the EFI lovers....do you think turbo's are something new that require EFI? Carb/turbo motors have been around for decades. Sure EFI has better tunability, but some are more comfortable with carbs.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*

There's nothing wrong with blowing through carbs....just gotta pressurize the whole things. I've got a set of OER 47s for sale that are made to use with boost. It says so in the manual from the manufacturer.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (machschnelGTI)*








i was going to do that (carb+turbo)


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*

thanks dude, and not, im from Mexico, thank you a lot and youre completely right about turbo and carb, efi its easiest but, everyone, tune their cars, or build cars to be unique or something in different with the guy next door, im trying to do that.
thanks


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (g60manny)*

if you want turbo and carb why you dont do it?ill think its pretty cool, just buy weber or dell, like 40 or 50, buy a turbo and do it lol


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_Retard* »_just wanted to add that you dont NEED a BOV..but they are sound cool and if your takin the time to build a blow through you might as well.. keeps your turbo spooled between shifts and basicly any time you lift off the throttle..i used a turbo XS RFL on my old bug..sounded awesome at 15PSI. turns allot of heads if thats what your looking for..
your car will run almost like a draw through without a BOV.. well..not really..but almost.. every time you lift the throttle your turbo will be trying to cram tons of air into your carb but the butterflys are gonna be closed and its just gonna back up in the system and slow down your turbo.. next time you get on the gas your gonna have more lag than you would with a BOV installed. 

the purpose of a blow of valve is to dump boost on the pressurized side of the of the intake system before the throttle, 
, the main reason to use one is that when you let off the throttle, the turbo is still spooling moderately although not under load when , turbos spin in excess of 100,000 rpm, under load, which leads to the fact that they are still spinning when throttle is closed although not underload 
this being the case a bov, is a means to allow the turbo to "freewheel" when the engine is not loading the turbo (throttle closed) boost is bypasing the closed throttle restriction
if you dont impose a means of allowing to turbo to freewheel, or in other words bypass throttle, during closed throttle operation, it is possible to stall the turbo, vs allowing it to freewheel, which causes such a back up of pressure even for seconds, that the compressor vanes can bend, or snap, in an extreme case the turbo will sieze, this will damage oil seals in the turbocharger, which will inherently cause engine oil pressure loss, the oil pump will now pump oil into your exhaust system, and will in many cases sieze your motor








what is highly reccomended is to use a "diverter valve" this performs the same duties as a bov, but it does not dump the freewheeling boost into the atmosphere, is recirculates this boost back into the turbo inlet allowiing the turbo to feed it self boost in and out of the compressor side, this does a fantastic job of keeping boost on tap during on/off/on or part to full throttle operation while allowing a means of throttle bypass. 


_Modified by Space9888 at 6:14 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2L Bunny* »_For all the EFI lovers....do you think turbo's are something new that require EFI? Carb/turbo motors have been around for decades. Sure EFI has better tunability, but some are more comfortable with carbs.

I know both are possible, but EFI removes so many of the headaches surrounding forced induction fueling. Unless you are trying to build an older car for nostalgic purpouses, I have absolutely no idea why you would go with carbs on an application like this. I see this issue come up with a lot of older car guys that are simply scared of the fact of the prospect of a car having a computer, but it is not rocket science by any means. Plus when you are done, you will have better fuel economy, more power, and better drivability (Assuming both systems are tuned to the best of their capability). I cant find one point in the "Win Column" for carbs personally. I have dealt with both, and these are my thoughts on it.


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks a lot for your help, ok but one last question. the diverter valve does not sound like a blow off right?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (jcmtza)*

nope. It does not exhaust to the atmoshere, it goes back into the intake. On some cars you can here it a bit, but it will be no where near as loud. The type of valve you use is very not always 100% your choice, different engine management methods will require a diverter specifically.


_Modified by patatron at 4:50 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## jcmtza (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (patatron)*

ok ill think im going to use a bov, just for the sound


----------

